# thunderbird-3.0 Probleme

## franzf

Ich habe kürzlich ein Update auf einem Windows-Rechner auf den neuen Thunderbird gemacht. Und ich war schon genervt. Ohne mich zu fragen wurde gleich mit Offline speichern + Indizieren der Mails begonnen. Gut, soll er mal.

Irgendwann hat sich das Indizieren aufgehangen - Ursache Festplatte voll...

TB schließen (musste ich killen) Platz schaffen und neustarten. Selbes Spiel :/

Offline speichern und indizieren deaktiviert, TB schließen (wieder nur mit kill zu beenden), neu Starten -> indizieren läuft los. Die Optionen wurden aber übernommen, nirgendwo ein Häkchen...

Jetzt hab ich ewig gesucht was denn auf der Partition so viel Platz braucht - und fündig wurde ich bei Thunderbird.

Abgerufen wird hier ein web.de-Konto mittels IMAP. Die Inbox hat ~100MB an Mails. In <Profile>/ImapMail/imap.web.de liegt aber eine Datei "INBOX" mit ~5 GB!!!

Jetzt einige Fragen:

Kann ich ohne Schwierigkeiten diesen 5GB-Klotz löschen?

Wie dressier ich dem TB das indizieren und Offline-Speichern endgültig ab?

Wie verhinder ich ein "Volllaufen" des IMAP-Cache?

Und verhält sich der TB3 auch unter Linux so komisch?

Ein weiteres Problemchen: Abrufen der EMails dauert Ewigkeiten, da alle Mails komplett samt Anhängen abgerufen werden. Will ich dann ein Mail mit nem Anhang anschauen, wird das ganze Ding nochmal herunter geladen. Toll... Das aber schon von Anfang an mit TB1, wo noch ausreichend Platz auf der Platte war.

Zu allem Überfluss sind auf der Windows-Kiste einige Anhänge nicht mehr abrufbar. Ein Word-Dokument belegt weiterhin 3MB, ist aber angeblich leer. Und eine einzige Mail neu laden geht nicht.

Ich selber hab absolut keine Erfahrung mit TB, ich verwende KMail. Und solchen Trouble hatte ich da noch nie...

Ist es an der Zeit, Die kompletten Anwendungsdateien des Thunderbird zu löschen und komplett neu zu konfigurieren? Ist zum Glück IMAP, von dem her geht nichts verloren...

Danke und sry wg. 1/2 OT

Franz

----------

## r3tep

Thunderbird löscht wie in den Vorgängerversionen "gelöschte" Mails nicht wirklich von der Festplatte. Rechtsklick -> Komprimieren löscht dann "gelöschte" Mails. Irgendwo kann man das auch auf automatisch einstellen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Finde Thunderbird so eigentlich recht gut. Was mir fehlt ist die Möglichkeit, die Daten und Einstellungen zu sichern, so wie es Evolution kann. Oder auch zu importieren. Dafür soll es ja AddOns geben, hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?

----------

## franzf

Alles klar, das komprimieren hat es gebracht. Danke!

Zuerst dachte ich wird nix, weil nach dem Starten erstmal 200MB mehr verbraucht wurden, und der Fortschrittsbalken verschwunden war. Aber etwa 1 Minute später waren dann doch 5GB frei  :Wink: 

Eine Option "kopmrimieren" in den Settings konnte ich nicht finden, dafür ein "Expunge". Ist es das und wenn ja warum heißt das nicht auch komprimieren?

Die Anhänge sind aber weiterhin kaputt  :Sad:  Über das web.de-Interface kann man sie aber problemlos öffnen.

Was ich auch noch nervig fand: Oftmals läuft der Fortschrittsbalken, ohne dass man erfährt was gerade passiert. Einen "Stop"-Button gibt es auch nicht.

Wenn also eine Nachricht geladen werden soll, die einen dicken (>1MB...) Anhang hat, kann man das Laden nicht abbrechen! Entweder Laden abschließen lassen oder Thunderbird beenden.

Das standardmäßige Indizieren ist auch nervig. Mit 40kb/s wird trotz deaktiviertem Offline-Modus jede Nachricht komplett herunter geladen...

Naja, jetzt ist alles konfiguriert und steht erstmal unter Beobachtung  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Einstellungen->Extras->Netzwerk & Speicherplatz->Ordner komprimieren, wenn dies mehr Platz spart als ... KB (ich habe dort 0 eingetragen).

Und schon sollte TB automatisch komprimieren.

----------

## Necoro

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Was ich auch noch nervig fand: Oftmals läuft der Fortschrittsbalken, ohne dass man erfährt was gerade passiert.

 

Extras -> Aktivitäten

 *Quote:*   

> Einen "Stop"-Button gibt es auch nicht.

 

Ansicht -> Symbolleisten -> Anpassen

und denn den Stopp-Button dahinziehen, wo du willst

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> [....]Und verhält sich der TB3 auch unter Linux so komisch?[....]

 

Nein...,

ich hab das Upgrade von mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.23 ==> 3.0 hier auch vor ein paar Tagen auf zwei Rechnern (Gentoo) durchgeführt,

die Migration der Settings (IMAP Konto) verlief völlig problemlos.

Auch das neue enigmail-1.0.0 Plugin funktioniert bisher einwandfrei.

----------

## schachti

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> Einstellungen->Extras->Netzwerk & Speicherplatz->Ordner komprimieren, wenn dies mehr Platz spart als ... KB (ich habe dort 0 eingetragen).
> 
> Und schon sollte TB automatisch komprimieren.

 

Das klappt bei mir soweit auch - aber beim Löschen der jeweils ersten Mail nach einem Neustart von Thunderbird beginnt er zu komprimieren und verliert dabei den Fokus, so dass ich mit der Maus auf die nächste Mail klicken muss, um sie zu lesen. Bei jedem weiteren Löschen passiert das nicht und mir wird ganz korrekt nach dem Drücken der Entfernen-Taste die nächste Mail angezeigt.

Außerdem habe ich noch das Problem, dass sich Thunderbird nicht immer richtig beendet - in ca. 10%-20% der Fälle läuft nach dem Beenden ein mozilla-thunderbird-bin-Prozess mit 100% CPU-Last, den ich erst manuell killen muss, um Thunderbird wieder neu starten zu können.

Ich bin von Thunderbird 3 ziemlich enttäuscht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das Problem, das er sich nicht beendet habe ich auch. Musst in dann mit kill abschießen. Aber ansonsten hat das Teil ziemlich viele gute Sachen. Zum Beispiel, dass man bei pop die Mails von Server löscht, wenn wenn sie im Thunderbird löscht. Das geht weder mit Evolution noch KMail. 

ich verwalte damit zwei pop und einen imap Account. Und da ist es das einzige Programm, was Eingang und Ausgang und so für alle Konten sauber trennt. Ich finde das Teil gut, halt nur noch nicht fertig. Ist halt nicht so ein Hype wie zur Zeit die Browser.

----------

## schachti

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Das Problem, das er sich nicht beendet habe ich auch. Musst in dann mit kill abschießen. Aber ansonsten hat das Teil ziemlich viele gute Sachen. Zum Beispiel, dass man bei pop die Mails von Server löscht, wenn wenn sie im Thunderbird löscht. Das geht weder mit Evolution noch KMail.

 

Das ging aber schon mit der 2.x. Für mich persönlich hat sich der Workflow mit dem Umstieg auf die 3.x deutlich verschlechtert, ich werde wohl wieder zur 2.x wechseln.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das die Buttons für Löschen, Spam, Antworten usw jetzt unten sind finde ich auch, sagen wir mal: Gewöhnungsbedürftig.

----------

